# MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark



## Dirk170478 (6. Januar 2008)

*MFT-Liz und die neun starken Männer in Dänemark*

  So, dann will ich euch mal von unserer MFT – Jahresabschlußtour, nach Fynshav / Dänemark vom 28.12. – 30.12.2007, berichten.

  Wir, das sind: Andy0209 (Gründer des legendären MFT), Nemles, MFT-Liz (Schneewittchen), Nico, Jörg, Jens, Michi, (eigentlich Nichtangler, aber von uns soooo heiß auf die Ostsee gemacht, dass er diesmal mitwollte), Thomas, Stefan und meine Wenigkeit!

  Vorab mein Dank schon mal an Nemles, Nico, Michi, Thomas und Stefan.
  Ohne euch wäre die Tour flach gefallen, da ihr für Leute eingesprungen seid, die eigentlich mitkommen wollten, es aber dann leider doch nicht „geschafft“ haben…


  Entsprechend einer ordentlichen Saison 2007 wollten wir Diese ganz entspannt in den letzten Tagen des Jahres ausklingen lassen. Es sollte nach Fynshav, in Dänemark gehen.
  Die Zielobjekte waren wie immer, alle sich dort befindlichen Meeresfische. Insbesondere Dorsch, Plattfisch, Meerforelle…

  Untergebracht in einer 12 Personenferienwohnung war die Planung, dass wir am ersten Tag eine Kleinkuttertour und zweiten Tag die Brandung unsicher machen.
  Letzter Tag dann zur allgemeinen Erholung und Abreise.

  Nach dreimonatiger Planung und immer wieder Zählens der noch verbleibenden Tage, war dann endlich der 27.te Dezember in greifbarer Nähe.
  Jeder Angler kennt bestimmt diese dann aufkommende Unruhe! Hat man alles dabei?
  Besser noch mal schell zum Tackledealer, sicher ist sicher!
  Der freut sich natürlich, wenn ich komme. Prompt fiel mir da auch noch eine neue Rolle in die Hände…
  Als ich dann mit Liz den Laden verließ, leuchteten nicht nur meine Augen! Na ja, man gönnt sich ja sonst kaum was. Außerdem haben wir, glaube ich, jetzt garantiert alle Farben an Kopytos und Jigköpfen, die es so gibt!

  Die letzten zwei Tage vor der Abreise dann in aller Ruhe das ganze Angelgeraffel zusammengestellt! Was ein Berg an Zeug!!!
  Zusätzlich noch Klamotten, Fressalien und Getränke…
  Da ist es schon schön einen Bus zu haben! ;-)

  Dann am 27.ten alles in unser Autochen verstaut, Michi eingeladen, noch letzte Einkäufe getätigt und ganz befreit gegen 17 Uhr im Westerwald losgefahren.
  Für mich war die Fahrt diesmal super entspannend, da mein Führerschein sich gerade zwei Monate zum Urlaub in Flensburg aufhält! Aber nur noch eine Woche, dann darf ich auch wieder fahren… J

  Ankunft dann in Dänemark gegen 23.30 Uhr! Wetter unterwegs ganz schön windig und leichter Regen. Es war uns schon ein paar Tage vorher, beim Lesen des Wetterberichtes, klar geworden, dass es diesmal kein so einfaches Angeln werden würde. Egal, Hauptsache auf die Ostsee und raus mit den Ködern. Dabei sein ist alles und eigentlich geht’s ja nur um die Gaudi.
  Ihr kennt das ja alle, oder???
  Nachdem wir dann einen ersten Blick auf den Hafen und die NANA geworfen hatten, zogen wir im dortigen Clubhaus unter.
  Wieder, obwohl es ja schon vom Sommer bekannt war, verblüfft uns diese dänische Offenheit!
  In Deutschland, selbst bei uns auf’m Ländle, wäre es unmöglich, ein so komfortables Partyhüttchen, offen stehen zu lassen. Leider!!!

  Vor dem Fernseh, auf der Couch, haben wir dann die ersten Biers schmecken lassen und auf den Rest der Truppe gewartet.
  Na ja, irgendwann wurden doch die Augen schwer und Liz und ich verkrümelten uns in’s Autochen und Michi hatte die ganze Couch + Decke für sich!

  Ein paar Stündchen später schlugen dann endlich die Andern neben uns auf.
  Schlaf aus den Augen gerieben und wieder ins Clubhaus!
  Allgemeine Begrüßung, Vorstellen (waren ja doch Einige, die sich noch nicht kannten) und anschließendes „Prost“ machen gingen ineinander über.
  So ging die Nacht dann schnell rum und irgendwann fing jeder an, sein Gerödel auszuladen, zusammenzubauen und in die Floater bzw. Thermoanzüge zu springen!

  Als dann auch die Letzten (Liz und ich) startklar waren, wurde die NANA geentert, Morten begrüßt und die Plätze belegt.
  Morten zirkelte gekonnt aus dem Hafen, ganz schön schwierig, denn es war sehr wenig Wasser da und dann waren wir endlich wieder draußen auf See. Der Bootsmotor tuckerte, der Wind wehte mit geschätzten Bft 5 und jeder hatte diese Angespanntheit im Gesicht, während die Ruten zusammengebaut wurden!

  Kurz darauf, gab Morten auch schon Bescheid, dass gleich der erste Stopp kommen würde.
  Bei etwa 35 Metern hupte er auch dann keine fünf Minuten später das erste Mal.

  Pilker und Gummifische sausten in die Tiefe und wurden auch sofort von einer echt heftigen Drift erfasst!
  Für uns Gummifischangler (Liz, Michi und ich) war’s deswegen ganz schön hart, den notwendigen Kontakt zum Köder zu halten, denn erschwerend zur Drift kam noch der ganz schön starke Wind und das wellenbedingte Rollen und Schaukeln des Kutters.

  Andy, der auf Pilker setzte konnte in der ersten Drift grad zwei schöne Wittlinge verhaften.
  Auch die Anderen konnten den einen oder anderen Dorschverwandten in ihre Kisten befördern.
  So ging’s dann weiter, auch ein paar Dorsche kamen nach und nach hoch. Nur auf Gummi tat sich leider nix, bis auf ein paar Fehlbisse! L
  Michi sattelte dann irgendwann auch um auf Pilker und fing dann kurz nacheinander seine ersten Wittlinge auf einen 150Gramm Pilker! Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass diese kleinen Biester auf so riesen Klamotten gehen, aber drei der vier Fische waren reell gehakt!!! 

  Irgendwann wechselte Morten dann den Platz und steuerte eine etwas flachere Stelle an.
  Hier stellte sich dann bei mir auch der erste Erfolg ein und ich konnte einen Leo nach oben pumpen! Zwar knapp mäßig, aber weil er mich sooo lieb anschaute, schickte ich ihn wieder in sein nasses Element zurück.

  Es kamen aber leider weniger Fische hoch als vermutet und der Skipper suchte weiter.
  Ab und an bei den Stopps dann noch ein paar gute Filetdorsche, aber keine wirklich berauschenden Fänge. Allerdings schien bei uns irgendwie der Wurm drin zu sein.
  Andy fing dann endlich den ersten guten Dorsch bei uns (standen zu viert im Heck) und wir waren wieder heiß!
  Doch leider ein Einzelfang.
  Ein paar Driften weiter dann bei mir wieder ein Einschlag und ich fing meinen einzigen verwertbaren Dorsch!
  Nur Liz hatte noch keinen Biss und war, verständlicherweise (kennt ja bestimmt auch jeder dieses Gefühl), schon mit sich etwas am hadern. 
  Doch das Flehen zu unserm Anglerschutzpatron wurde von Petrus dann wohl doch erhört und nach unzähligen Fehlbissen war die Rute meiner Gattin dann doch endlich krumm!

  Mit einem leicht verkniffenen Grinsen pumpte sie dann ihren Gegner an die Oberfläche und ein schöner Leo vom etwa 70 Zentimetern zeigte Weiß.
  Tag war gerettet! Jeder hatte eigentlich mindestens einen Zielfisch gefangen!

  Nach ein paar weiteren Driften, nur noch gaaanz wenigen Fischen, ständig zunehmendem Wind (mittlerweile Bft 7 fast schon 8) und anfangendem Regen gaben wir auf. Morten hupte ab und machte sich gegen die Wellen ankämpfend auf den Rückweg in den Hafen.

  Dänisches Bier schlürfend, machten wir Bestandsaufnahme!
  Es wurden insgesamt von 10 Leuten 12 gute Dorsche und geschätzte 40 Wittlinge aus der Ostsee entnommen.
  Kein sooo gutes Ergebnis, aber ist halt nicht jeder Tag Fangtag! War auch jedem klar…

  Mal verliert man, mal gewinnen die Andern!!! ;-)

  Wieder im Hafen angekommen, dann das ganze Angelzeugs und die paar Fischschwänze ausgeladen und zu den Autos geschleppt.
  Nachdem alle ihren Kram verstaut hatten, dann in der Kolonne hinter Morten her (bei dem wir auch die Ferienwohnung gebucht hatten).
  Paar Kilometer weiter fanden wir dann einen umgebauten Bauernhof vor, der echt prima ausgestattet war (Heiz- und Filetierraum, großzügige Wohnküche und ordentliche Betten).

  Als die Unterkunft bezogen war, zeigte sich, dass sich auch Fremde blind verstehen können!
  Die Einen kümmerten sich um das Versorgen des Fanges, die Andern schmissen den Grill an und bereiteten das Fleisch zu.
  Es klappte alles reibungslos!

  Später, alle saßen vollgefressen auf der Couch, wurde dann noch ordentlich ein Fass geöffnet!
  Liz’s Geburtstag wollte noch begossen werden und auch so lässt sich’s doch besser in Fangerinnerungen schwelgen, wenn bissel Alk die Zunge umschmeichelt…
  Das Einzige was Sorgen machte, war der ständig zunehmende Wind!
  Doch, des Anglers Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!!!

  Der nächste Morgen begann so lustig, wie der Abend endete.
  Gegen neun Uhr waren die Ersten wach und fingen an mit Frühstück vorbereiten.
  Zwei Mann zogen los, um Brötchen zu erstehen.
  Sie bekamen Diese auch! 20 Brötchen für knapp 15 €!!!
  Die freundliche dänische Bäckerin machte dann wohl auch grinsend ihren Laden für diesen Tag zu. ;-)
  Und vor allem war es ja nicht so, dass Andy 50 Aufbackbrötchen dabei hatte.

  Na ja, wenigstens waren die Dänischen frisch und wurden dann auch von Allen andächtig verspeist… J

  Im Anschluss an unser opulentes Frühstück beschlossen wir dann, Sonderborg einen kleinen Einkaufsbesuch abzustatten und im Angelladen vielleicht ein paar Tipps zu bekommen, welcher Küstenabschnitt viel versprechend sein könnte.

  Kurz bevor wir fahren wollten, dann ein kleiner unbedeutender Zwischenfall mit meinem Portemonnaie! Ich gehe hierauf nicht näher ein, ist mir immer noch peinlich genug!!!

  In Sonderborg haben wir dann auch recht schnell einen Angelladen gefunden und uns dort mit Infos und ich mit ein paar Mefoblinkern bereichert.
  Anschließend noch kurz durch die Stadt gebummelt und zurück ins Domizil! 
  Dort hab ich dann den Braten fürs Abendessen in die Röhre geschoben und nachdem sich alle brandungsfein gemacht hatten, ging’s ab ans Wasser.

  Leider war die empfohlene Stelle vom Angelladen nicht sooo prickelnd, deshalb zu einer anderen Stelle gefahren!
  Hier war dann auch wirklich sehr auflandiger Wind und alle packten ihr Zeug aus.

  Gar nicht so einfach bei Wind, gegen den man sich förmlich anlehnen konnte!

  Ich war der einzige Wahnsinnige, der mit Wathose und Spinnrute auf Mefojagd gehen wollte. Alle anderen hatten sich mit Brandungsrute und Wattwürmern bewaffnet.

  Nachdem ich mich dann in die Watbüx gezwängt hatte und am Wasser stand, war mir dann doch ganz schön mulmig zu Mute! Aber die 72 Mefo wartet auf mich und deshalb rein in die Fluten und das Blech in den Wind gefeuert… Man lebt nur einmal!

  Ich muss sagen, die neue 3000er Calida ist ne feine Rolle und harmoniert prima an der Harrison! Selbst bei dem extremen Gegenwind hab ich den 25 Gramm Snaps noch ganz schön weit fliegen lassen…
  Aber nachdem mich dann eine Welle hochgehoben hat und einen halben Meter weiter hinten wieder abgesetzt hat, wurde es mir schon anders.
  Doch aufgeben ist nicht grad mein Ding und weiter werfen und kurbeln!
  Zwei Würfe später dann ein kapitaler Hänger. Und während ich da so zuppel um den schönen neuen weißen Snaps wieder frei zu bekommen, packt mich wieder eine Welle!
  Trotz Filzsohle rutscht Dirk weg und kriegt nur durch einhändige Ruderbewegungen wieder halbwegs sicheren Stand.
  Hat bestimmt wie ein Ententanz mit 3 Promille ausgesehen und mir einen nassen Ärmel beschert.
  Das einzig Gute an dieser beinahe schief und komplett nass ausgegangenen Sache war, dass der Blinker wieder frei war!
  Dieser Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl hat mich dann doch dazu bewogen, die Meerforelle noch bissel im Wasser zu lassen und mich zu den Anderen zu begeben.

  Die Anderen! Ja, die Andern haben bis auf zwei Ruten schon wieder alles zusammengepackt gehabt… Keine Bißerkennung wegen dem Wind und außerdem Kraut ohne Ende!
  So waren diese krummen Hunde am Flaschenbier trinken und über den Verrückten im Wasser am lachen!!!
  Hatten ja auch eigentlich Recht.

  Die Ruten waren recht schnell wieder in den Autos verstaut (mit Rückenwind geht alles schneller), es wurden noch paar Fotos geschossen, ein paar Bier vernichtet und dann ging’s wieder zurück in unsere Unterkunft.

  Doch da wird einem wieder bewusst, wie schnell vier Stunden rum gehen können!
  Zwar keinen Fisch gefangen, aber doch glücklich, wurde der Abend dann richtig gut.
  Jeder konnte mit jedem schnacken, keiner saß allein rum!

  Gemeinsam machten wir uns über das Abendessen (Krustenbraten und Krautsalat) her und gegossen danach noch die vergangene Saison.
  Es wurde viel gelacht, gearmdrückt, für das neue Jahr geplant, einfach ein richtig schöner Abend unter Freunden!

  Am nächsten Morgen haben wir dann alle noch fein zusammen gefrühstückt, die Bude wieder aufgeräumt und nach der Verabschiedung ist jeder wieder seines Weges gezogen.


  Das war’s von meiner Seite aus!

  War echt ne tolle Abschlußtour, mit leider wenig Fisch, dafür aber mit wirklich guten Leuten.
  Das Ganze ist super gesittet verlaufen. Ja, wir haben ganz schön was getrunken, aber ohne dass irgendeiner Ausfallerscheinungen hatte!
  Dafür noch mal ein digges DANKE SCHÖN an alle die dabei waren!!!

*Mit euch echt gern jederzeit wieder!*


*p.s.:*  Fotos werden wir hier noch nach und nach einstellen! Leider hat keiner Fischbilder gemacht, aber Andy hat ein feines Filmchen zusammengeschnitten, wo unsere berauschenden Fänge zu sehen sind. Dieses wird, wenn alles funzt, wohl bald auf Big Catch zu sehen sein.

  Ich wünsche allen die das hier lesen noch einmal ein erfolgreiches und glückliches Jahr 2008!

  Bis dann, euer MFT-Dirk


----------



## HD4ever (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*

schade das das Wetter euch so nen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht hat, aber ich lese das ihr wohl trotzdem euren Spaß hattet .... :m
nächstes mal klappt's mit der 72er #6


----------



## nemles (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*

Na das nenne ich doch mal einen schicken Bericht über eine schicke Tour |wavey:

Da hast Du Dir ja wirklich Mühe gegeben.#6#6#6


----------



## Bushmaster3k (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*

@nemles
schade das ich net konnte sonst wer ich dabei gewesen 
aber klingt ja so als hättet ihr auch so genug spass gehabt 

@MFT-Dirk

Kurz bevor wir fahren wollten, dann ein kleiner unbedeutender Zwischenfall mit meinem Portemonnaie! Ich gehe hierauf nicht näher ein, ist mir immer noch peinlich genug!!!

was war denn da ???erst alle heiß machen und dann so


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*

moin @all

na das nenn ich doch mal einen morgen,schick ein käffchen ,zeitung in die ecke geschmissen da ja eh jeden tag was anderes drinne steht .und gemütlich einen gelungenden bericht über eine gelungende tour lesen :vik:

jupp ich muß schon sagen es war eine super tour ,und man kann sehr gut erkennen das auch mit wenig fisch alle glücklich waren.einfach unter freunden ein paar lustige tage ist gold wert. die orga war ab und an etwas stressig aber,aber zu guter letzt hatt sie doch zu einem obergenialen ziel geführt.

@ knurri ich hoffe du hast die [SIZE=-1]Meteorologen verklagt. schade das du nich bei seien konntest.

@buschmaster3k sei froh das dirk nicht näher auf die problematik [/SIZE]Portemonnaie eingegangen ist .du würdest vor lauter lachen nicht mehr in den schlaf kommen:q.

so und nu werd ich mal ein wenig band schnitzen und versuchen ein paar schnipzel ins net zu stellen . nicht nervös werden kann ein wenig dauern.

greez
andy


----------



## Dart (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*

Klasse Bericht, fein zu lesen#6
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## bacalo (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*

Moin moin Dirk,

DANKE für´s berichten. 
Schön geschrieben. Hätte mir auch noch die Zeit für die Geschichte mit der Börse genommen - EHRLICH.

Das mit dem Wind in 2007...mh.
Hatte letztes Jahr im April und im Oktober gleich zweimal Pech mit dem Wind. Was soll´s - zuhause fang ich erst recht keine Fisch!

Allzeit Petri 

Peter


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*

Schöööööööönes Ding! :q
Freue mich schon auf das Filmchen und wünsche dicke Fische für 2008!


----------



## SimonHH (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*

klasse bericht...schade nur,das so wenig fisch rausgezuppelt wurde.aber egal...hauptsache FUN! :q

gruß simon #h


----------



## Franky D (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*

hey dirk das ist ja mal wieder ein super bericht schön zu lesen hoffe ihr hattet trozt der etwas mageren fischausbeute euren spaß.
alles gute und viel petri heil für das jahr 2008


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*

hallo dirk
ich bins #h der Jensen#h. darf mal beim Andy an Rechner .Toller Bericht freu mich schon auf die nächste Dänemark Tour.
gruß
Jens


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*

Moin Moin ,
klasse Bericht nur das mit dem Zwiebellederteil das möchte ich auch wissen was da war |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## nemles (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*

Micha, das wäre ne Tour nach Deinem Geschmack gewesen.
En büdden windelich auf und am Wasser aber super viel Spass.

Hab Dich und Dein Orga-Talent übrigens wärmstens für Eutin/Neustadt mal empfohlen. Vielleicht kriegen wir da mal was auf die Reihe.
Und erst recht, wo Du nun sogar den Tuckerschein hast...:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*

so video steht im netz hab dirk den link geschickt den er denn morgen im bericht einfügt #h und ich hoffe noch ein paar bildchen:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*

Hallo an alle!#h

Freut mich, dass euch meine paar Zeilen gefallen haben!|supergri

Na gut, ich werd in den nächsten Tagen mal noch die sonderbare Geschichte der Geldbörse schreiben und hier rein setzen...#t
Ist aber nix Wildes, zeigt nur, wie doof man manchmal sein kann!|rolleyes


Schön ist, dass Andy es geschafft hat, das Video der Tour in Big Catch reinzustellen!#6#6#6
Danke für deine Mühen Andy San!


Hier der passende Link:

*http://www.bigcatchtv.de/video/vgv_vts-01-1-mp4*


Ist zwar bissel dunkel geworden und der Wind ist ganz schön krass zu hören, aber da arbeiten wir noch dran!
Für's erste MFT Video ist es echt gut geworden, denk ich!

So kann man wenigstens ein paar Fischlies sehen...|supergri

Und Liz wird sich morgen dran setzen und hier noch ein paar Bildchen reinstellen!


----------



## Franky D (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*

schickes video dem ton nach zuvolge hattet ihr ja wirklich extremen wind sind aber trozdem ein paar schönen fische in den kisten gelandet


----------



## BennyO (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*

Hört sich nach einer klassen Tour an. Auch wenn ihr ncht viel gefangen habt, ihr hattet spaß und das ist das wichtigste.


----------



## Liz261280 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*

So Jungz, es kann endlich losgehen mit den Bildern!!!
Danke Andy :m Hätten wir ja auch drauf kommen können... #q

Erst mal ein digges Lob an meinen Schatz Dirk, der hier mal wieder einen genialen Bericht aus der Tastatur gezaubert hat #r


----------



## Liz261280 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*

Verdammt! Der *ih hängt sich als auf...

Wenn's gleich nicht funktioniert, dann gibt's die Bilder morgen!#c|rolleyes

Edit:

Jetzt geht's! Aber sehr zögerlich... :-((


----------



## Liz261280 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*

http://img225.*ih.us/img225/459/cimg7049xk4.jpg

Die ersten Wittlinge kommen an Bord...

http://img229.*ih.us/img229/8560/cimg7050ms7.jpg

Ich in Hektik!|rolleyes

http://img100.*ih.us/img100/6291/cimg7060gz2.jpg

Unser Meeresanglerneuling Michi

http://img246.*ih.us/img246/6674/cimg7064ce4.jpg

Schön warm unsere neuen Baleno Floatings |supergri

http://img244.*ih.us/img244/6043/cimg7069jz9.jpg

Michi's Wittlingsausbeute #6

http://img242.*ih.us/img242/3623/cimg7072xx7.jpg

Nico

http://img136.*ih.us/img136/1518/cimg7074hb8.jpg

Hmm, was macht Jens ganz alleine da hinten in der Ecke?! |kopfkrat

http://img143.*ih.us/img143/8349/cimg7078jy3.jpg

Puuh, Rute wieder sauber... aber Gesichtszüge etwas angespannt, ob der Wind u das Schaukeln vom Boot Schuld daran war? :g

http://img81.*ih.us/img81/9008/cimg7079dk4.jpg

Stefan

http://img84.*ih.us/img84/1109/cimg7084oc8.jpg

v. l. Jörg, Morten, Nemles (Tom), Stefan und Andy

http://img132.*ih.us/img132/798/cimg7090yy1.jpg

Alle startklar, für die Nana!

http://img144.*ih.us/img144/236/cimg7093lk0.jpg

Alles dabei, Kartoffeln, Zwiebeln, Knobi, Römertopf usw... :m

http://img84.*ih.us/img84/1616/cimg7094sg4.jpg

Unser Couchtisch :g


----------



## Liz261280 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*

Es klappt nicht!#d

Ich probiers morgen weiter...
Hab heute keinen Nerv mehr!!!#q|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*

Nagut dann funk ich mal schnell dazwischen.
Dirks Mefojagd und der Rest am Brandungsangeln seht ihr hier :http://www.bigcatchtv.de/video/vgw_fynshav-dez-2007-wmv#

viel spaß iss nich die beste qualität aber was solls nächstes mal wirds besser 

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*

Andy, du bist klasse!!!:m:g

Darf ich dir die Bilder schicken und du knallst die hier rein?

Ich glaub unsere 3000er Leitung kriegt das nicht hin!
Wird sonst wahrscheinlich bis zur nächsten Tour dauern, bis die alle drin sind...#q#q#q


Hier ein Bild der hungrigen Meute...

http://img240.*ih.us/img240/497/1001447pv6.jpg


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*



andy0209 schrieb:


> Nagut dann funk ich mal schnell dazwischen.
> Dirks Mefojagd und der Rest am Brandungsangeln seht ihr hier *:http://www.bigcatchtv.de/video/vgw_fynshav-dez-2007-wmv#*
> 
> viel spaß iss nich die beste qualität aber was solls nächstes mal wirds besser
> ...




Ein Männlein steht im Wasser ganz still und stumm...

Da kommt ne böse Welle und schmeißt es fast um!!!|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ein Männlein steht im Wasser ganz still und stumm...
> 
> Da kommt ne böse Welle und schmeißt es fast um!!!|rolleyes



|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

nu fehlt nurnoch des rätzels lösung
 was lag so still und stumm im bettelein herrum |supergri|supergri|supergri

greez
andy 

ps mach fertich die cd


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*



andy0209 schrieb:


> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:
> 
> nu fehlt nurnoch des rätzels lösung
> was lag so still und stumm im bettelein herrum |supergri|supergri|supergri
> ...




Die Geschichte schreib ich morgen auf der Arbeit!
Ist schon im Hirn gespeichert...|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Die Geschichte schreib ich morgen auf der Arbeit!
> Ist schon im Hirn gespeichert...|rolleyes



|supergri|supergri|supergri super|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*

hier nochmal beide videos


*Nummer 1 Eintrag 15

Nummer 2 Eintrag 22
*


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*

Moin 

schönes Ding #6 schade das da so ein Wetter war, hätte euch ein bischen mehr Fisch gewünscht, aber beim nächsten Jahresabschluß, *Sommer '08*, wirds bestimmt Wärmer :vik:

...der Wind pfeift so übel da wird mir Kalt bei 

Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*

wie jahresabschluß *sommer 08* wird's wärmer ?  danach willste in winterschlaf oder wie ?klar iss da warm aber in dk wars auch nich kalt eben nur ein wenig windig .
greez
andy


----------



## dmoppel (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*

Oh ihr wart in Gammel Poel,
ich war zur gleichen Zeit weiter rechts von Euch auf Keagnaes!
Hatte 9 Platten und 1 Dorsch und am nächsten Tag 1 Zentner Sand in den Augen.
Übrigens Meine Angelzeit war von 15-1 Uhr.
0 Kraut. Aber wirklich HEAVY ANGELN.
Tolles Video und Super Bericht! #6
Auf der Nana wäre ich gern dabeigewesen.
Gruß und Petri
Dirk


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie jahresabschluß *sommer 08* wird's wärmer ? danach willste in winterschlaf oder wie ?klar iss da warm aber in dk wars auch nich kalt eben nur ein wenig windig .
> greez
> andy


 
 ja, ne, schon klar  :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*

jupp gammel poel hieß die spitze .ich denke mal weiter rechts zu den mühlen.sollte das brandungsangeln entschieden leichter sein  da die steinpackungen nicht so weit gehen. werden wir beim nächsten mal probieren.

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ja, ne, schon klar  :m



na geht doch:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ...werden wir beim nächsten mal probieren.
> 
> greez
> andy


 
...und das wär so anfang März ?!?!? |kopfkrat:g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...und das wär so anfang März ?!?!? |kopfkrat:g



|uhoh: kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen , mal sehen was sich ergibt.


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*



andy0209 schrieb:


> |uhoh: kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen , mal sehen was sich ergibt.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


>


nu nich rumnörgeln das boot steht erstmal im vordergrund habs ja erst von außen fertig inne muß auchnoch und dann das zubehör |uhoh: das wird nochmal richtig teuer|bigeyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nu nich rumnörgeln das boot steht erstmal im vordergrund habs ja erst von außen fertig inne muß auchnoch und dann das zubehör |uhoh: das wird nochmal richtig teuer|bigeyes


 
jau das Boot is wichtiger #6 das ist richtig :g

Bis denn
Chris


----------



## danmarkhuse (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*

Super Bericht! Schön zu lesen-danke!!

Wittlinge scheint es ja ohne Ende zu geben. Hoffentlich lassen diese die Dorscheier/brut in Ruhe!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*



danmarkhuse schrieb:


> Super Bericht! Schön zu lesen-danke!!
> 
> Wittlinge scheint es ja ohne Ende zu geben. Hoffentlich lassen diese die Dorscheier/brut in Ruhe!!!



jau wenn ich so die fangberichte lese stelle ich auch fest das wittis in großen mengen gefangen werden .leider hatten wir das glück nicht. der wind war zu stark und wir konnten somit nicht in mortens top reviere fahren.aber egal wir hatten wieder jede menge spaß mit skipper morten und die restliche zeit auch und darauf kam es uns an :m

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*

Bei uns gibbet am Freitag gebratene Witties...

Bin mal gespannt wie die so schmecken!


----------



## Liz261280 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*

*Hier noch ein kleiner  Nachtrag von Dirk |supergri
*



*Die doofe Geschichte der verschwundenen Geldbörse*


Da ja doch ein paar Leute an der eigentlich völlig uninteressanten Story um mein Portemonnaie interessiert sind, also hier der Nachtrag...

Wie schon im ersten Post geschrieben, wollten wir an Tag zwei der Tour einen kleinen Abstecher nach Sonderborg machen, um dort ein wenig zu shoppen.

Bekanntlicherweise braucht man fürs Einkaufen ja Geld, also Geldbeutel geschnappt und los...
Halt, wo ist mein Geldbeutel???
Gestern Abend hatte ich den doch noch?
Hat auf’m Esstisch gelegen, weil er mir lästig war in der Hosentasche.

Na ja, keine Panik, wird schon da sein! Bestimmt hat Frauchen das Teil geschnappt und irgendwo in unser Zimmer gepackt.
Frauen grabbeln ja gern mal die Geldbeutel ihrer Männer unter, gelle!?!
Ab in die Handtasche damit, oder irgendwas draufgelegt, so dass Mann das dann mit seiner oberflächlichen Betrachtungsweise nicht sieht...

Also, ab ins Zimmer und erst mal voller Zuversicht gesucht. Nachdem ich’s dann nicht fand, wurde ich schon hektischer.
Alle Taschen ausgeleert und auch Liz gefragt, ob die das Ding irgendwo untergekruschelt (Westerwälder Ausdruck für gut weggepackt) hat! Verneinen ihrerseits!
Aber eigentlich konnte ich mich auch nur noch daran erinnern, es am Vorabend auf den Küchentisch gelegt zu haben.

Gut, irgendwer hat den Tisch ja abgeräumt! Dieser Mensch wird mein Portemonnaie bestimmt in irgend einen Schrank oder ne Schublade gepackt haben...
In die Wohnküche zurückgetapert und erst mal so unauffällig wie’s ging, in alle Schränke und Schubladen geguckt! Erst mal keine Aufmerksamkeit erregen!

Da alle acht andern Kerls mittlerweile dort auf der Couch rumlungerten, kam natürlich die Frage: „Ey Alter, was suchst’n???“

Hab dann mein Anliegen erklärt und Stefan konnte sich sogar erinnern, meine Börse auf dem Tisch liegen gesehen zu haben.
Doch keiner wusste wo sie abgeblieben war und alle zuckten mit den Schultern... 
Wieder ins Schlafzimmer und unter den Betten geguckt. Nix! Betten weggerückt. Nix!

Ui! So langsam hatte ich dann doch Schweißtropfen auf der Stirn und bekam seltsame Gedanken...
Liz war mittlerweile auch fleißig am suchen und auch die andern ließen ihre Blicke nach dem verschollenen Gegenstand durch die Bude wandern.
Doch... Nix!!!

Hoffnungsvoll bin ich zum Auto und hab den Cali auf den Kopf gestellt, obwohl ich eigentlich sicher war, später nicht mehr im Auto gewesen zu sein.

Andy und Michi suchten Trockenraum und Filetierraum ab...

Doch... Nix!!!

Wieder im Gemeinschaftsraum, erneute Suche in allen Schränken und Taschen.

Das Weiße in meinen Augen wurde immer mehr! 
Die krassen Gedanken manifestierten sich weiter. 
Dann sprach auch der Erste meine Gedanken laut aus und die Stimmung wurde mit einem Mal übel nach unten gedrückt!

Schließlich kannten sich nicht alle genau und jeder sah den Anderen auf einmal komisch an...

Alle suchten jetzt wie wild die Bude durch! Jedes Fleckchen überprüft! 
Doch... Ihr ahnt es... NIX!!!

Ich zermarterte mir das Hirn, doch immer wieder das letzte gespeicherte Bild, Portemonnaie auf dem Tisch.

„Was tun?“ sprach Zeus!
Ich fand es nicht mehr, keiner der Anderen wusste wo es abgeblieben war und dann kursieren ja immer wieder Geschichten von bösen EC Kartenbanden und Knackern.

Leicht genervt und mit einem mir angeborenen Ansatz von Paranoia bin ich dann ganz schön gallig raus in den Bus, hab mir mein Handy geschnappt und hab meine EC Karte sperren lassen... Ich Blödmann!!!

Denn kaum hatte ich das nervige Gespräch mit dem Kartensperrcomputer hinter mir, Karte also nicht mehr zu benutzen und war wieder in der Bude, kam Andy auf die glorreiche Idee mit dem Bettbezug!

Und zwar hat der von dänischem Bier, griechischem Ouzo und deutschem Jägermeister etwas angesäuselte Dirk, nachdem er dazu drei bis vier Stücke Grillfleisch in seinen Wanst gedrückt hatte, noch das Bett bezogen.
Also gab unser Andy San dann meinem Frauchen den Tipp, sie solle mal unter den Bezug schauen...

Und siehe da, mein Portemonnaie kam zum Vorschein!!!

Mir fiel ein riesen Stein vom Herzen (der Aufschlag war bestimmt weit zu hören) und auch allen Anderen sah man die Erleichterung deutlich an.

Nachdem ich mich bei allen für meine Panikmache entschuldigt hatte, gab’s allgemeines Schulterklopfen und bis auf die kleinen Piekser die ich mir verdienterweise die nächsten zwei Tage gefallen lassen musste, war die gute Stimmung wieder da. Vielleicht sogar noch etwas intensiver, wie zuvor!

Zum Ende dieser kleinen Ausführung will ich noch mal allen Beteiligten danken, dass sie mir meine Paranoia nicht krumm  genommen haben und dass es so ein schöner Kurztrip geworden ist!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah: denn lach ich eben nochmal darüber wenn keiner will .war ne schweißtreibende angelegenheit .und was sagt uns dat erst betten beziehen und dann trinken . ich hatte das gleiche erlebnis vor paar jahren |bigeyes


----------



## nemles (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*

Nachdem bei allen Beteiligten der Puls wieder runter war,
(Ist echt ne Scheixx Situation, jeder guckt jeden an)
hatte Dirk fast nur noch |supergri|muahah:|bla:#v|sagnix|smash:

und #g zu ertragen. Aber nicht ernstahft gemeint.
Jeder war froh, das erstens alles wieder da war und zweitens doch alles ehrliche Kerlchen sind.

Und der Krustenbraten hat für die halbe Stunde Aufregung mehr als entschuldigt.|laola:


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*

@Dirk
geiles Teil...    hätte mir passieren können |muahah: |muahah: |muahah:

Chris


----------



## Liz261280 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*

http://img89.*ih.us/img89/6089/cimg7095ot2.jpg

Jungz, wie oft wurde der Grill vollgehauen?!? 5, 6 Mal oder .... ? 


http://img135.*ih.us/img135/1128/cimg7102sy9.jpg

Nachdem das Portemonnaie gefunden wurde, konnte es losgehen nach Sonderborg... 


http://img100.*ih.us/img100/472/cimg7109pl3.jpg



http://img229.*ih.us/img229/8117/cimg7121th3.jpg

Erster Halt, um ein Plätzchen für die Brandungsruten zu finden.


http://img81.*ih.us/img81/7989/cimg7122qp7.jpg

Michi, Thomas, Nico, Dirk, Tom, Jens, Stefan und Jörg. Andy sucht derweil im Auto nach einem geeignetem Strand...


http://img81.*ih.us/img81/8521/cimg7125zh4.jpg

Sonnenuntergang á la Danske!!!


http://img151.*ih.us/img151/1370/cimg7126bd0.jpg


http://img100.*ih.us/img100/399/cimg7129do6.jpg



http://img153.*ih.us/img153/5723/cimg7131la3.jpg

Es kann endlich losgehen!


http://img81.*ih.us/img81/7861/cimg7133vl2.jpg

Stürmig!!!

http://img89.*ih.us/img89/3729/cimg7154ny1.jpg

Da steht doch einer inne Ostsee!?!

http://img81.*ih.us/img81/8900/cimg7159rw6.jpg

Unser Häusle für drei Tage. #6#6#6

http://img210.*ih.us/img210/5849/cimg7160ov5.jpg

Mit Blick auf s Meer!

http://img132.*ih.us/img132/6534/cimg7169ue5.jpg


http://img139.*ih.us/img139/6989/cimg7184ji9.jpg


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*

nice Pics #6 

Chris


----------



## Liz261280 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*

http://img156.*ih.us/img156/3646/mftabschlutour001ex9.jpg

Stefan, Andy und Thomas

http://img222.*ih.us/img222/8549/mftabschlutour003rq1.jpg


http://img91.*ih.us/img91/6858/mftabschlutour006qc1.jpg


http://img136.*ih.us/img136/7610/mftabschlutour007yu7.jpg


http://img91.*ih.us/img91/958/mftabschlutour015kt4.jpg

Andy, du bist doch wohl nich grad am drücken?!? |supergri|supergri|supergri

http://img151.*ih.us/img151/8054/mftabschlutour016dk9.jpg

 No Comment!!!


----------



## Knurrhahn (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*

Toller Bericht und Bilder.
Wenn ich mir so das Video ansehe werde ich ja schon Seekrank.
Ich hoffe nur, dass es mal klappt, dass ich dabei sein kann.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Liz261280 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*

Es war wirklich ganz schön schaukelig, aber es haben ALLE tapfer durchgehalten #6

So, nu erst mal Pause mit Pic`s... Nach unserem Urlaub geht s weiter!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*

hey lizchen 
fein gemacht schick schick wann wollt ih denn los in urlaub kommt schnell wieder wollen noch ein paar bilder von dk und natürlich wie dirk beim skifahren aufe nase fällt :q:q:q

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Toller Bericht und Bilder.
> Wenn ich mir so das Video ansehe werde ich ja schon Seekrank.
> Ich hoffe nur, dass es mal klappt, dass ich dabei sein kann.
> Gruss Knurri!



das bekomme wir schon irgendwann hin ansonste fahren wir een mal mit dir nach norge iss doch auch mal was :vik:

greez
andy


----------



## Kleini (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: MFT-Liz und die 9 starken Männer in Dänemark*

Hallo !
Ihr hattet ja trotz schlecht Wetter euren Spass , das ist wichtiger als der Rest . Beim Angeln kann man sowieso nie Kosten gegen Nutzen rechnen das verstehen aber nur richtige Angler . Aber trotzdem habt Ihr Dorsch und Wittling gefangen immerhin . Wie oft fährt man von Wismar oder Rostock los und fängt nichts wobei der Nachbar beim selben System volle Kisten hat , stimmts?
Scheint eine gute Truppe gewesen zu sein .


----------

